# Making homemade food coloring...



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm wondering what fruits are good for homemade food coloring. As I mentioned in another thread, I'm going to give creamed honey a shot for cake decorating. I'm wondering what fruits would be good to use if I want to color the honey. I'm thinking strawberries for red, but I've never made food coloring, so I don't really know...


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

any berry really,blueberries stain anything!and so will pumpkin or sweet potatoes,i dont really know what else you could use or how well this will work i have never done honey this way,i would love to try it,i cant wait to hear how yours turns out!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tanzie* 
any berry really,blueberries stain anything!and so will pumpkin or sweet potatoes,i dont really know what else you could use or how well this will work i have never done honey this way,i would love to try it,i cant wait to hear how yours turns out!

Oh, yeah, blueberries! Hmmm, maybe we'll go that direction...I haven't decided yet. I do have a ton in my freezer though, AND this would help me from introducing two allergens to DS at once just because it's his birthday (we're doing brownies, so it'll be his first time eating chocolate, and it would be a first for the strawberries too; he's been eating blueberries for months).

Pumkin and sweet potatoes are plentiful right now too...hmmm....

Thanks!


----------



## anudi01 (Aug 11, 2004)

didn't read all the posts, but beets obviously color anything really nicely.


----------

